# Whats the best way/easiest way to Relabel my shirts



## FiftyFiveThreads (Mar 8, 2009)

So im about to get started with my Clothing line but the person im printing through does not offer Retagging on the shirts. what is the best way to do this? i am open for anything including ordering them online and doing it myself.


PS. this could be concidered Retagging for dummies


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

The two easiest options off the top of my head are,

1) Have your screenprinter _print_ a neck tag, and cut out the existing label with a razor (leaving a slight stub).
2) Order the blanks from someone who will relabel in the first place, like TSC Apparel. That way they arrive at the printer with the custom tags, they print them, you're done.


----------



## onesielady (May 1, 2008)

The easiest way to go is cut the labels out as close to the seam as possible and either sew in new ones right where the old ones were or get one you can heat seal into the back of the neck. I do have some customers that leave the original tags in and sew their own labels right on top - this is usually done when the customers label does not have all the information needed (label only has a company logo, or they don't have the sizes printed on their label.)


----------



## Ib4E (Aug 21, 2008)

You could heatpress a single color logo onto the existing tag. It would cover most of the original text on the tag plus it would add you personal touch.


----------



## Ib4E (Aug 21, 2008)

....heat applied vinyl....


----------



## DBO (Mar 17, 2009)

Please excuse my naivety but what information is actually printed on the tags that come with blanks from companies such as Continental? is their name on it? as I am also currently trying to sort out relabelling


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

DBO said:


> Please excuse my naivety but what information is actually printed on the tags that come with blanks from companies such as Continental? is their name on it?


Normally there are two labels in the centre of the neck, one with company information, one with care instructions.

I believe Continental put their brand label in the inside side seam though.


----------



## DBO (Mar 17, 2009)

Thanks solmu


----------



## Wrex (Jun 23, 2007)

Order from lucky label and have a sewing house put them in for 30-5o cents each.


----------



## saleha86 (Mar 8, 2009)

my advice would be just to avoid it since it spoils the whole garment trying to remove the label and then putting on a new one - it just does not look professional. What I do is go to my local wholesaler and ask them to make 250 t shirt for me with my label stitched on at the manufacturing stage i.e. label is neatly stitched under the tape of the garment


----------



## surfcaster (Jul 28, 2009)

I'm new to the business as well and wanted to know of other clothing manufacturers that offer private label t-shirts. I read about TSC are there others? (specifically with relatively low minimums?)


----------



## mrsgege (Aug 11, 2006)

Okay, I'll have to follow this thread for updates. This is very interesting.
Thanks for the input.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

surfcaster said:


> I'm new to the business as well and wanted to know of other clothing manufacturers that offer private label t-shirts. I read about TSC are there others? (specifically with relatively low minimums?)


Many of the direct to wholesaler manufacturers (continental clothing, royal apparel, alternative apparel, etc) offer relabeling, but the minimums are pretty high. Like 600+ pieces I think (check with each to be sure)

I think TSCApparel is probably your best bet for lower minimums unless you find a screen printer that will relabel the blanks for you after they print your designs.


----------



## Rico Menor (Mar 22, 2007)

www.bestinwest.net

depending on the type of stitch at the collar they will put your label under the collar.
prices are based upon qty


----------

